# Rasual Butler....



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

arrested in Miami on two weapon charges. :no:



> Miami Beach police arrested Hornets backup guard Rasual Butler early Monday morning and charged him with carrying a concealed firearm without a permit and wrongful display of a firearm. According to the police report, Butler's gun was registered but not in Florida.
> 
> Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower issued a statement through spokesman Harold Kaufman Monday afternoon: "We've been in contact with Rasual's representives this morning and we're in the process of gathering all the accurate and pertinent information regarding this incident. We take these matters very seriously and we'll work with all appropriate authorities.''


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/06/butler_arrested_in_miami_beach.html

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3458016


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well if Rasual had any value it's gone.He's under contract for two more years and you know the Hornets would like to trade him to Siberia before this.A couple of years ago he looked like he was going to be a good roleplayer,maybe he could get it back together and hit some shots next year.He certainly isn't going anywhere


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You could offer him with Mike James to Memphis for Marko Jaric. Jaric can also play three positions, and would solidify the Hornets bench even more (now that your team signed Posey). It's not like Memphis will use Jaric (since we already have a bunch of young guards to develop), so Memphis can use a backup SF in Butler, and Mike James... Well, not bad for a third PG. (I'm assuming that we will either deal Crittenton or play him as the Mayo backup). Marko have one more year in his contract, but he earns less per year, which clear some money in this season, helping Hornets resigning Pargo.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Charges against Butler may be dropped

I don't know if Rasual will end up with the Hornets for the entire season or not but I'm hoping that if he is on the roster he will contribute on the court more than he did last season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It would be hard for him to do less.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll always be a Rasual fan, so I'm happy if he's able to work out a deal with his charges. He's never been trouble in the past, so hopefully it will never happen again. If he's on the roster next year, then I hope he can contribute also. Right now, I'm more worried about our backup pg and big man situation.


----------

